

How much should I offer for a 5-letter URL? - ritarius

My start-up came up with a pretty good name, and the URL is currently owned, but vacant. It is set to expire 22-Apr-2010.<p>Should I:
a) wait to see if they drop it, and then try to buy it
b) make an offer now
c) if b, how much should I expect to pay?<p>Any thoughts are appreciated
======
jacquesm
hey Ritarius,

Most domains that 'expire' are set to auto renew, but if you can wait until
22nd of April you might find that someone else snaps it up before you do.
Expired domains are quite frequently back-ordered somewhere.

As for what it's worth, I can understand that you don't want to post the name
but it's hard to say what it is worth without knowing the domain. If it is
prlxz.com then I figure 200 bucks would do it, if it is light.com then I think
it should sell for considerably more.

So without more information that part of the question is unanswerable.

------
switch
you should make an offer.

price varies widely based on what the word is.

try estibot and valuate.com and domain score to get an idea of what it's
worth.

email and don't specify a price. just ask what price he'd like for it. first
person to name a figure loses.

if it's much less than valuate and estibot then go for it. right now is NOT a
good time for domain names because of the recession.

~~~
ritarius
as Cooper says 'Let them open the kimono first'...thanks for the tip

------
francissson
What is it worth to you?

Have you already been in touch with the owner? I ask because from my
experience - they typically already have a price in mind. So, if you get that
from them you will have a starting point.

I wouldn't wait for it to drop either. Take some action up front, to at least
find out what they would sell it for.

~~~
ritarius
well we haven't set our brand in stone so it could change...thanks for the
advice

------
Travis
Ritarius,

Here's a good post, if a bit old, on best ways to grab domains. It's changed a
bit as domain sipping is no longer allowed. But it'll give you a good idea of
one guy's attempt.

[http://www.mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2005/03/how-to-
sn...](http://www.mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2005/03/how-to-snatch-an-
expiring-domain)

~~~
ritarius
cool, thanks for the link Travis

------
ritarius
thanks all, I'll let you know how it goes

